# Smoked Leg of Lamb Gyros



## fowldarr

All the recent talk about lamb got me craving gyros.  Some internet research and reading in the forums, I decided to give it a go.

A trip to Costco resulted in a 4lbs Leg of Lamb

I seasoned it with:
Marjoram
Mint
Kosher Salt
Black Pepper
Thyme
Onion Powder
Garlic Powder
Allspice
















Rather than trimming the fat, I sliced it to get the flavor penetration.  I figured like most other meats the fat cap would protect the meat and help keep it from drying out while it smoked (seemed to work)

It took about 4 hours to smoke to 140 IT.  Interestingly, for a relatively small chunk of meat, I had temperature variations within the meat itself of 135-48 when I pulled it.  (and the center was right at 140).  So, next time I will rotate it a couple of times to try and get a nice even cook.





I pulled it out and let it rest for twenty minutes while I made the tzatziki sauce (More on that in a minute)

The lamb sliced beautifully and I was able to get nice thin strips.






A quick intermission for the Tzatziki sauce before we get to the final product (queue intermission music)

I'll be honest, I had no idea how to make tzatziki sauce.  I'd eaten it before, but I had no idea how it was made.  Luckily for us, we have a world of knowledge at our fingertips.  Basic ingredients were as follows:
Plain Yogurt
Shredded cucumber
Lemon zest
Lemon juice (I probably used a little too much, so be careful)
Minced Garlic
Minced Fresh Mint





Throw all the ingredients together and you get tzatziki sauce






Then you dice the tomato, slice the onion and you start assembling gyros.  














About 5 hours later you too can be a Gyro Hero

As always, thanks for following along, and let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Kevin DeShazo

Nice looking sammy. Use greek yogurt for tzatziki.


----------



## fowldarr

I debated back and forth, the recipe I had called for plain yogurt, and I've never been a fan of greek yogurt, so....I went with the recipe I had.  It came out good.  Next time, I might try it with greek yogurt though


----------



## disco

Great flavour choices, perfect lamb, nice post. Big like!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo

Good deal. Greek yogurt you have to really mix well or its a bit grainy. Hey make what you like, you are eating it.


----------



## TNJAKE

Looks like you nailed it. Save me a plate


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang and I just had lunch and you have me hungry all over again. Nice write up and a great looking sammie.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage

That lamb looks great! Nice job! Looks like a very well built gyro!


----------



## creek bottom

Fantastic!!!


----------



## fowldarr

Thanks guys.  They turned out really good.  Definitely something I will do again.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Looks really good, and nice presentation.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

No Greek yogurt?


----------



## fowldarr

Derek717 said:


> No Greek yogurt?


I used plain yogurt, it still came out really good.


----------



## fowldarr

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks really good, and nice presentation.



Thank you.  it tasted even better than it looked


----------



## jcam222

Looks fantastic!! The tzatziki is even better on day two. I use sour cream vs yogurt for my dietary preferences and still comes out great.


----------



## 73saint

I love gyros, and those look incredible!  Thanks for posting, I cannot wait to try this...GREAT work!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like fowldarr it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 73saint

I couldn't stop thinking about this thread last night, I am going to Costco today for a Lamb leg


----------



## fowldarr

73saint said:


> I love gyros, and those look incredible!  Thanks for posting, I cannot wait to try this...GREAT work!!


Make sure you post the results when you do!


----------



## fowldarr

73saint said:


> I couldn't stop thinking about this thread last night, I am going to Costco today for a Lamb leg


"

That's where I got mine, it was a really nice cut of meat


----------



## BigRon108

Awesome! This might be my next meal!


----------



## yankee2bbq

YEAP! Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## pturzy

I was really excited about this recipe.  I bought my leg of lamb at Costco, same as you, and I made it exactly how you posted. I did not stray. It did not taste anything like gyros meat.      My friends did like it though and  enjoyed it's flavor but we all agreed that it was no where near a gyros flavor profile.  After I tasted it I made an au jus to dip it in.  Had some pieces dipped in au jus and some dipped in my tzatziki sauce.   Overall it worked out with a little add in of the au jus and was almost all gone by the end of the night.


----------



## TNJAKE

Were you expecting it to taste like the gyro meat that gets shaved off the rotisserie at a mediterranean restaurant? If so that is actually lamb and beef all ground up, seasoned ,then pressed back together ready to go onto the rotisserie. These are actual lamb qyros which certainly won't taste like the combo you are probably used to.


----------



## pturzy

TNJAKE said:


> Were you expecting it to taste like the gyro meat that gets shaved off the rotisserie at a mediterranean restaurant? If so that is actually lamb and beef all ground up, seasoned ,then pressed back together ready to go onto the rotisserie. These are actual lamb qyros which certainly won't taste like the combo you are probably used to.


Yes I was.  I went through a ton of recipes, comments and forums and knew that there are recipes for the ground up lamb and pork but I have never come across a website or recipe or comment that said it was different.  Just different ways to make it according to what is available to you in your area.  From what you say, I guess it makes sense.  Thank you for your reply.  I already had plans to make the ground up lamb and beef recipe.


----------

